# Cold smoking



## bigal80ak (May 4, 2020)

Can you use cold smokers for hot smoking? Or vice versa?

I know this sounds dumb but after googling couldn't find and answer just a bunch of places that describe what q cold smoker is/does.

Thank you


----------



## daveomak (May 4, 2020)

Yes.....   I cold smoke in my Masterbuilt 30" electric smoker....   No heat....   Using an AMNPS pellet smoke generator in a mail box mod.....   I have been using this modification since November 2011....







	

		
			
		

		
	
.....
	

		
			
		

		
	







And the same set up when hot smoking....
This set up really improves hot smoking...  The pellets don't get hot ,and burn at the same rate whether hot or cold smoking.....  AND....  You don't have to open the smoker to add more smoking woods....

The smoker is gutted for more room...  hanging bacon  and turkeys etc....







....


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 4, 2020)

I use the same set up as Dave just described.  The only difference being my smoker hasn't been gutted.  This method works great for cold and hot smoking.
Gary


----------



## bigal80ak (May 5, 2020)

so basically you use the electric for the heat smoking. and when you want to cold smoke you attach some burning would chips through a pipe from some distance that way the smoke gets in to the food but never really gets hot??


----------



## daveomak (May 5, 2020)

Big Al, morning....  Smoldering sawdust or pellets is more like it...   It's hard to see but in my  picture post #2, there is a "cloud" of smoke lingering in the ceiling of the MB......


----------



## gary s (May 5, 2020)

Gary


----------



## bigal80ak (May 5, 2020)

thank you all as this has answered my questions and gave me the idea for a cold smoker thanks a bunch


----------

